
Pay-per-email plan to beat spam and help charity - vaksel
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17577-payperemail-plan-to-beat-spam-and-help-charity.html
======
jacquesm
There used to be this checklist floating around with reasons why ad-hoc spam
fighting plans don't work, pre-set to just check off the options instead of
having to go through a laborious explanation why this idea won't work...

It has some application here.

To me this looks more like Yahoo is looking for additional revenue streams. It
starts off with a cent for charity, we'll see where it leads.

~~~
asciilifeform
<http://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt>

------
TallGuyShort
If the stamps are anything like certificates, I think this is just going to
become an inconvenience and not really be THAT effective (though I'm sure it
will be put a significant dent in the problem, at least initially).

